# Really, Really Bad Breakups (PG)



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

WARNING: Adult Language -- Do Not View if you are offended by bad language.

Is this what they mean when they say "Payback is Hell"? :lol:


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

What's a small DICX? Just wondering.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

nothing like posting your qualification over a football game.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Now you know why I changed my name from Scott Kelly.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Hope Scott doesn't have season tickets.


----------

